
Learn the main takeaways from KubeCon and CloudNativeCon EU 2020 - robertwinter
https://elastisys.com/kubecon-cloudnativecon-eu-2020-summary/
======
robertwinter
This year's KubeCon + CloudNativeCon EU is a wrap! The conference was virtual
but still packed with 4 days of updates, trends and use cases from all the
different projects, sponsors, vendors and end users that make up the cloud
native ecosystem.

Read this blog post for a summary of the main topics and trends: How the
virtual event worked out The top news and the most interesting projects that
are gaining traction The increased focus on CNCF end users Diversity in the
open source community ClusterAPI GitOps Telco grade Kubernetes networking /
edge native (K3s, Longhorn) Storage (Vitess, TiKV, Longhorn, Rook, OpenEBS,
NATS) Security (Trivy, OPA, Falco, SOPS, SPIFFE, SPIRE)

We also did a video summary with more details if you like that format:
[https://elastisys.com/summary-kubecon-cloudnativecon-eu-
the-...](https://elastisys.com/summary-kubecon-cloudnativecon-eu-the-top-
trends-and-news-from-the-worlds-hottest-cloud-conference/)

If you just want to skim the slides to the video they are available here:
[https://elastisys.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/KubeCon-
Clo...](https://elastisys.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/KubeCon-
CloudNativeCon-EU-2020-summary.pdf)

------
llarsson
I especially like the security parts. SOPS integration that lets you store
encrypted credentials and the like in YAML files seems like such a cool way to
get the benefits of GitOps without sacrificing security.

Edited to add link to
[https://github.com/mozilla/sops](https://github.com/mozilla/sops) and to also
mention my surprise at that Mozilla is behind SOPS. :)

